# Know of good OB specializing in infertility in Murrieta/Temecula??



## Jenren (Jan 10, 2008)

does anyone know of an OB who specializes in infertility in the Murrieta/Temecula area? We have been TTC # 3 for over 18 months now and would like to get some help!







: My current OB/GYN isn't very proactive, so I would like to go with someone who is. Has anyone had any luck with infertility with any of the OB's on my area? I've looked for reviews online, but what little ones I did find were very brief and uninformative. Thank you!


----------



## zoeyzoo (Jul 6, 2007)

If you are open to internal medicine, I have a doctor in Temecula that I would recommend. I'm not sure if you're after a few tests and some clomid or want a more thourough evaluation. She is more traditional (rather than crunchy) but really sits down, spends time, and is thourough. She had been fine whenever I requested something special or declined anything. All my appointments have been about a hour which is amazing for a HMO doctor.


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

Have you tried down in North San Diego?

The OB I had in Southern Cal (we moved November 2006) was awesome for pregnancy. She is Dr. Raffo at Orange Coast Womens Medical Group in Laguna Hills.

http://www.ocwmg.com/

I see they now have another office in San Clemente.


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

Try posting your question here

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...splay.php?f=92

In the California Tribal Area.


----------



## Jenren (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi and thank you for your response! I am open to her! She sounds wonderful! You said you have and HMO? We are military and have Tricare, do you know if she takes Tricare? Also, can you tell me the name? We (and especialy me) are really ready to get the ball rolling on this! I know it could take a while to get pregnant


----------



## zoeyzoo (Jul 6, 2007)

I PMd you. I moved out of the area so I don't use her anymore but she was great the 5 years I went to her. I had several different HMOs when I was there and she took them all.


----------

